# Streaming from WMP to PS3. Video, but no sound.



## PsychicHigh (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello to everyone.

Currently I am trying to use WMP 12 to stream video files from my PC to my PS3. On a minimal install of windows 7 x64, I have ffdshow x86 and x64, as well *** haali x86 and x64, so I am able to stream mkv video files.

The PS3 is only receiving the video from the mkv files, the audio is not being streamed. I have tried streaming avi files, and both video and audio do stream. As well, the mkv files play with video and audio on the pc without any additional codecs.

Looking for any help on this issue, as I am stumped beyond belief. Thanks in advanced to all


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I used to have terrible trouble streaming stuff from my pc to the ps3. So I gave up and just transferred them to a media that the ps3 could read from a usb stick.
Then I found the ps3 media server here http://ps3mediaserver.net/.

Transfers everything I throw at it even transcodes MKV files without any perceptible loss.

It was a bit fiddly to set up, one thing I kept forgetting to do was when changing settings to save it before exiting.
Once its set...its set you don't have to keep going back to it.

The software is free and does work.


----------



## PsychicHigh (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for the link, though I did not find anything useful on it. No links to guides or the such, just ads upon ads...

Were you thinking of http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/ instead? I know of that software already, but circumstances arise where I am trying to keep this setup as minimal as possible to ensure I don't interfere with my schooling as best I can.

-- Edit:
As well... PS3 Media Server doesn't work well with some of the videos I do have. Not sure if I messed up during ripping or encoding, as they do work fine in VLC and WMP, though PS3 Media Player just cries that it is an unsupported format when I try viewing on the PS3.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by "to ensure I don't interfere with my schooling" but its your setup and set it as you prefer.
Regarding, "though PS3 Media Player just cries that it is an unsupported format when I try viewing on the PS3".
When scrolling through the files garnered from the PC on the PS3 yes you will get that message because the file you want is in the transcode file not the file you'd normally expect.
The ps3 media server creates new folders with media file links for what it knows might need trans-coded .
Of course if you are not comfortable with using the media server then please do not.

Ooops sorry about the wrong link, here is the one I should have given you http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list.
And another with all you need to know about streaming to the lovely fluffy ps3
http://otmanix.de/english/2009/05/13/java-ps3-media-server-for-dummies-chapter-1-introduction/


----------



## PsychicHigh (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahh yea, ps3mediaserver. That is the program I am having issues with, with some videos not properly transcoding for streaming. I do have a slightly modified version of the r409 beta, in hopes I could fix the issue with a few videos not streaming properly.

Instead of videos streaming without audio, some videos do not stream at all.


----------

